# South American biotope, Amazon River



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

I am wondering what type of fish and plants are in the Amazon River, i have searched over the net and have not really found any solid information, all i have so far are things like leaf fish and black ghost knife fish...its actually kind of hard to find plants too...other than vall. cobomba. banana plant. and some others...i want to make a Amazon biotope and am having trouble! please help!


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

The site that I've found most helpful is the following:

Amazon Plants and Fish

Have fun, BTW finding the plants and making an interesting aquascape is very challenging because of the lack of different leaf shapes and colors. Anyway hope you enjoy.

Cheers,
Stevev Hampton


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

If you are doing strict biotope, both angelfish and discus don't live with plants in the amazon, so cross those fish off. If you are going for am amazon style biotope and find a good source for roots, tell me! My LFSs just sell the expensive african wood, which is not like roots much at all.

-Tim


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

Really cool!!
I have been interested in doing a south american biotope for some time now for my leaf fish. I know they really like to lay their eggs on echinodorus bleheri sword plant and they also really like to hide in a field of vallisneria. This is sure a big body of water to attempt to display in any tank. Of course you will need fallen driftwood and rockwork with most echinodorus sp. such as amazonicus, osiris, bleheri, horizontalis, Limnobium laevigatum and hydrocotyle leucocephala to start things off. Its late now, but I'll do further reading and post a few more plants for you. Gotta love those leaf fish!!!


----------



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

yea, i love leaf fish, and i always wondered and wished why Badis Badis arnt from S.A.?? hmm i would like to have them with the leaf fish too but i dont know...and SNPiccolo5, i have a source of root, i have it in my North American tank, the stuff is great, it sinks right away, all you have to do is rinse and soak it a little to get all the dirt out stuck in the many grooves it has, ill post what it is actually called tomarrow, i am going to get some more tomarrow from the fish distributer i go too. i got some drift wood today and i dont like the stuff with slate, ya know to make it sink, for some reason its not natural at all(i think) I was wondering...i put the 2 pieces of driftwood in a big bucket with scloding hot water, then put the lid on tight, i cut a little slit to let some steam out but not alot at all, i was wondering how long it will take to get water logged? or if there is a better way to do it...thanks for the plant help,and yea its gunna be hard to set up a good aquascape, its getting very mind boggling  i drew up some pictures so hopefully it will help, any more info would be cool, thanx!


----------



## bobo31 (Dec 5, 2002)

This might help you some. Its an ok site

http://www.biotopeaquariums.co.uk/intro.htm


----------

